# Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück *


Spoiler



Während die zu Amazon gehörende IMDB hohe Bewertungen meldet, spaltet das Staffelfinale von Star Trek: Picard die Fanbase. Besonders eine erst dramatisch aufbereitete und dann gleich wieder wettgemachte Wendung polarisiert. Die Meldung enthält zahlreiche Spoiler.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück *


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*



> Eine kurze Raumschlacht, die er mithilfe eines Gedanken lesenden, Objekte und Materie aus dem Nichts schaffenden Handgerätes lange genug führen kann,


Mit der recht vorhersehbaren Wiederauferstehung kann ich durchaus leben. Immerhin heißt die Serie Star Trek: Picard und nicht einfach nur Star Trek. Wäre ja irgendwie blöd, den Hauptcharakter sterben zu lassen. Picard trägt halt eine Plot-Armor.  

Aber was dieses Gerät angeht...hab ich was verpasst? Ich hab das Teil vorher nie bemerkt oder habe ich einfach nur was übersehen? Das Ding kommt mir wie ein Deus Ex Machina vor.


----------



## pizzazz (27. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*

"...weil Dr. Altan Soong aus einem einzigen Neuron das Bewusstsein des Androiden rekonstruieren konnte..."

pop goes the weasel  warum nicht gleich aus einem tropfen wasser eines meeres, in dem data mal geschwommen ist?


----------



## sfc (27. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Mit der recht vorhersehbaren Wiederauferstehung kann ich durchaus leben. Immerhin heißt die Serie Star Trek: Picard und nicht einfach nur Star Trek. Wäre ja irgendwie blöd, den Hauptcharakter sterben zu lassen. Picard trägt halt eine Plot-Armor.
> 
> Aber was dieses Gerät angeht...hab ich was verpasst? Ich hab das Teil vorher nie bemerkt oder habe ich einfach nur was übersehen? Das Ding kommt mir wie ein Deus Ex Machina vor.



Deus Ex Machinas gehören bei Kurtzman zum erzählerischen Handwerk. Bei STD war es unter anderem der Engelsanzug mit unendlicher Teleporterreichweite.


----------



## Phobos001 (27. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*

Na zum Glück ist das eine Science-FICTION Serie....mecker,maul, jammer....


----------



## Ben das Ding (27. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*

"Der Abschied Datas ist durchaus emotional erzählt, erscheint vielen Fans jedoch aufgesetzt. Dass er, wie Picard, nicht ebenfalls einen neuen Körper erhält, mutet zumindest merkwürdig an." Data "wollte" sterben, falls das übersehen wurde?! Verstehe diesen Passus echt nicht. 

Die Folge an sich wirkt leider echt merkwürdig. Jou. Auch das Nummer Eins mal eben mit einem Geschwader der Föderation aufkreuzt... Who cares. Fokus auf Fortsetzung würde ich erstmal sagen und bitte seit doch nicht so kritisch. Wir wollen doch alle dass es weitergeht mit ST.


----------



## sfc (27. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*



Ben das Ding schrieb:


> "Der Abschied Datas ist durchaus emotional erzählt, erscheint vielen Fans jedoch aufgesetzt. Dass er, wie Picard, nicht ebenfalls einen neuen Körper erhält, mutet zumindest merkwürdig an." Data "wollte" sterben, falls das übersehen wurde?! Verstehe diesen Passus echt nicht.
> 
> Die Folge an sich wirkt leider echt merkwürdig. Jou. Auch das Nummer Eins mal eben mit einem Geschwader der Föderation aufkreuzt... Who cares. Fokus auf Fortsetzung würde ich erstmal sagen und bitte seit doch nicht so kritisch. Wir wollen doch alle dass es weitergeht mit ST.



Nur macht Datas Todessehnsucht gar keinem Sinn. Er war, als er starb in Nemesis, keine 40 Jahre alt und noch weit davon entfernt, menschlich zu sein. Eigentlich sollte man doch annehmen, dass er die Gelegenheit wahrnimmt, einen alternden, menschlichen Körper zu bekommen. Technisch ist das ja jetzt offenbar alles möglich.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (27. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*

Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans _verwundert _zurück
*sign*

fassungslos


----------



## NoltschM (27. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*

Blödes Ende! Wo ist mein Tentakelmonater hin?
Der OberSynth hat mich direkt an MassEffect speziell die Reaper erinnert. Das passt perfekt.
Sonst war die Serie ziemlich Quark, dafür unterhaltsam. Ob ich mit die zweite Staffel anschauen werde? Lass wir uns überraschen.


----------



## Zubunapy (27. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*



RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans _verwundert _zurück
> *sign*
> 
> fassungslos



Zum Glück bin ich ohne Erwartungen in die Serie gegangen und habe mich bei jeder Folge überraschen lassen, was den Leute so einfällt. Eigene Ideen und Pläne habe ich nie entwickelt. Sowas geht nämlich immer nach hinten los!


----------



## Rollora (27. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*



Zubunapy schrieb:


> Zum Glück bin ich ohne Erwartungen in die Serie gegangen und habe mich bei jeder Folge überraschen lassen, was den Leute so einfällt. Eigene Ideen und Pläne habe ich nie entwickelt. Sowas geht nämlich immer nach hinten los!


Also ich hab mir für jede Folge ein Drehbuch geschrieben, es mit Legofiguren umgesetzt und bin jetzt echt enttäuscht!


----------



## Mephisto_xD (27. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*



Phobos001 schrieb:


> Na zum Glück ist das eine Science-FICTION Serie....mecker,maul, jammer....


Hmm, Picard erinnert mich im Moment eher an Science-Fantasy oder Weltraumballergedönsmitganzvielpathos.

Naja, wers mag...zwingt mich ja zum Glück keiner zum Gucken.


----------



## der_petling (27. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Mit der recht vorhersehbaren Wiederauferstehung kann ich durchaus leben.


Das mit der "Wiederauferstehung" war in der Tat sehr vorhersehbar, wenn man etwas aufgepasst hat dass Dr. Soong ja an einem Golem für Arcana´s Schwester Saga  gebastelt hat. 
Hab das Staffelfinale eben am Abend gesehen, da mir ein Freund netterweise wieder sein Amazon Prime Video zur Verfügung gestellt hat im Austausch für mein Netflix. 
Was mich am meisten gewundert hat: Ein Staffelfinale ohne massiven Cliffhanger....
das hatte ich dann doch schon einige Zeit nicht mehr. 
Macht die Wartezeit auf Staffel 2 etwas erträglicher. 
Dreharbeiten sollen ja in etwa April/Mai beginnen, sofern Corona das zulässt.
Mal gucken ob Guinan tatsächlich auch wieder auftaucht.
Eine öffentliche persönliche Einladung in einer Talkshow dazu gabs ja schon vor einiger Zeit von Sir Patrick. 
* Achtung Spoiler !!: * Patrick Stewart invites Whoopi Goldberg to reprise her TNG Guinan role on season 2 of 'Star Trek: Picard'! | Space

Die Meinung zur Serie behalte ich mal für mich, da man hier ja sonst ohnehin bekannterweise nur wieder von Leuten mit gegenteiliger Meinung "aufgeklärt" wird. ( vgl. The Witcher ...) 

Ich werd mir vielleicht noch das Buch oder Hörbuch besorgen, das die Vorgeschichte zur Serie erzählt. 
(Una McCormack - Star Trek  Picard - Die letzte und einzige Hoffnung)
Review: Galaktische Fluechtlingskrise | Die Zukunft



Rollora schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir für jede Folge ein Drehbuch geschrieben, es mit Legofiguren umgesetzt und bin jetzt echt enttäuscht!


Statt deinen Kindern das Spielzeug zu klauen, hättest du die Drehbücher mal an CBS schicken sollen.


----------



## 4thVariety (28. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*

Nicht, dass es darauf ankommt, aber rein Form halber



Spoiler



Was ist jetzt mit der Anklage von Agnes wegen Mord? Passt die grade nicht ins Schema F vom Happy End?
Eine Romulanerflotte sieht man also zwei Tage vorher kommen, aber eine Föderationsflotte keine zwei Minuten vorher? Wer hatte nochmal Tarnvorrichtungen hier?
Wann hat sich Seven denn geschworen niemanden mehr einfach so umzunieten, weil er/sie es verdient hätten. Muss wohl Offscreen zwischen Folge 5 und 9 gewesen sein.
Oder noch besser, stell dir vor Seven, du stellst deinen Phaser auf Betäubung. Einfach rein in den Raum, zack Betäubung, keine großen Reden und Gelaber.
Doctor Who will seinen Schraubenziehen wieder, vor allem wenn man damit doch nur wieder die bildschirmfüllenden Lensflares einschaltet.
Die mindestens 5 Muster der Romulaner einen Planeten komplett auszulöschen sind noch obskurer als die vier Methoden einen Exterminatus bei 40k durchzuführen.
Dr. Soong hat also für seine Androiden eine Fernbedienung zum abschalten, aber will es damit auch nicht übertreiben?
Picard bekommt also einen neuen Body, aber Data muss abgeschalten werden? Brent Spinner hat wohl zu viel Geld verlangt.




Eine Folge nach dem Prinzip "schneller das Publikum mit Mist bewerfen als es diesen als solchen erkennt". Wer Aufstieg Skywalkers gut gefunden hat, der bekommt hier essentiell das gleiche Produkt.


----------



## der_petling (28. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*

@ 4thVariety
Ach tu doch jetzt nicht so kleinlich...
Für die Ami´s darf es halt nicht so anspruchsvoll sein.
Dass viele es mit nachdenken nicht so haben, sieht man ja an dem Twitter-König im Oval Office.


----------



## WoFNuLL (28. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*



4thVariety schrieb:


> ...



- Die Bassistin von Scott Pilgrim: Begnadigt vom Admiral Picard höchstpersönlich.
- Neben dem Fakt das niemand die Föderationsflotte gesehen hat oder seit neuestem Romulaner ungetarnt in den Angriff fliegen, cringet vielmehr das neuerdings massives Copy & Paste bei Schiffen betrieben wird. die Romulaner Flotte bestand aus einem Mutterschiff und 199 identischen ( neuen ) Warbirds.  ... Die Flotte der Föderation aus einem Schiff was ich insgesamt in 3 Ausführungen ( unterschied die Form der Warpgondeln ) gesehen habe. Zitat Ryker ich sitze hier auf dem mächtigstem, schnellstem und schlagkräftigstem Schiff was die Sternenflotte je in Dienst gestellt hat ( und offenbar auch gleich mehrere Hundert mal kopiert hat .... )
- Seven: Ich vermute mal der Kernpunkt war weniger allgemein zu töten sondern aus Persönlicher Rache jemanden selbstgefällig über den Jordan zu ballern anstatt denjenigen Festzusetzen und ihn nach Sternenflotten Manier einzubunkern.
- Das "Multitool": sieht aus wie ein Bogenschweißgerät, könnte aber mit Nanobots arbeiten,welche über das Tool selbst programiert werden per Gedankensteuerung ... soweit die Erklärung für die La Serena und deren "unmögliche Reperatur" .. erklärt jedoch nicht wie damit die Bassistin von Scott Pilgrim die La Serena Holografisch incl. Scanbarer Muster kopieren konnte. Vielmehr stört mich das die Romulaner das nich auch direkt geschnallt haben das der Ramponierte Schrotthaufen in ca. 2 Sekunden nun 200 mal kopiert vor ihnen steht mit exakt dem selben ( abgestürztem ) Aussehen...
- Das Data nicht auch mit zurück geholt wird in einen neuen Körper wundert mich allerdings auch.

TL / DR ... die Serie ist gutes Popkorn Unterhaltungs Streaming ... mehr nicht ... und wie schon die gesamte Erste Staffel, stolpert man von einem Plothole ins nächste was man der Serie aber irgendwie immer wieder verzeiht.


----------



## Snowhack (28. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*

Eine sehr lieblose Folge und so einfach wie möglich gestaltet. 

Es gab im Raumkampft genau 5 Schiffstypen und ein Handvoll Blumen zur Ankunft. 

2 bei den Romulaner
1 von Picard
2 bei der Föderation 

WTF zmd. einer dieser giganten Institutionen besitzen Dutzende von Schiffsklassen aber nein eine Flotte besteht nur aus Zwei Schiffstypen (Flaggschiff und immer gleichen Kriegsschiffen). 

Wenn ich das mit TNG oder DS9 vergleiche wo es dutzende von Schiffstypen gegeben hat in einer Schlacht sehr minimalistisch .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psychodad666 (28. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*

Ich glaube, seit "Game of Thrones", existiert ein Wettbewerb "Wie man eine gute Staffel verkacken kann". Picard ist ganz vorne mit dabei!!!


----------



## RNG_AGESA (28. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*

in der zwischenzeit gibt es ja noch S3 der Star Trek: Discovery


----------



## Mahoy (28. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*

Ich möchte wirklich nicht die ganze Serie verreißen, aber all das, was in der ersten Staffel gut, sinnvoll und unterhaltsam war, hätte bequem in einen TV-Film gepasst.
Und auf dessen Basis hätte man dann eine Serie stricken können.

Meinetwegen auch von Kurtzman; allerdings nur, wenn stets ein Sonderbeauftragter des Star-Trek-Fandoms mit einem Knüppel hinter ihm stehen darf und robust einschreitet, wenn er gerade wieder dabei ist, irgend etwas zu fabrizieren, was entweder nichts mit Star Trek zu tun hat oder ungeachtet der thematischen Zugehörigkeit infantiler und/oder pathetischer und/oder implausibler Unsinn ist.


----------



## der_petling (28. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wieviele derjenigen welche die Serie kake finden, diese scheinbar doch bis zum Schluss gesehen haben.
Selbiges haben wir ja schon bei The Witcher erlebt.
Warum tut man sich sowas an? Ist das eine Art innerer Zwang ?
Aber gut, für einem Volk das im Urlaub um 5 aufsteht um ein Handtuch auf einer Sonnenliege zu platzieren scheint das normal zu sein.
Dieses aus Prinzip erst alles schlechtreden und dann doch nicht davon loskommen ist ja fast ein Fall für den Psychologen.
Ist wohl ähnlich wie die Gaffer auf der Autobahn, die auf den Vorausfahrenden auffahren, weil sich auf der Gegenfahrbahn ein Unfall ereignet hat.


----------



## Rollora (28. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*



der_petling schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wieviele derjenigen welche die Serie kake finden, diese scheinbar doch bis zum Schluss gesehen haben.
> Selbiges haben wir ja schon bei The Witcher erlebt.
> Warum tut man sich sowas an? Ist das eine Art innerer Zwang ?
> Aber gut, für einem Volk das im Urlaub um 5 aufsteht um ein Handtuch auf einer Sonnenliege zu platzieren scheint das normal zu sein.
> ...



Ja aber: warum fuhr der Vordermann so langsam?


----------



## der_petling (28. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*

Vielleicht auch ein Handtuchaufleger ?


----------



## Arkonos66623 (28. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*



Snowhack schrieb:


> Eine sehr lieblose Folge und so einfach wie möglich gestaltet.
> 
> Es gab im Raumkampft genau 5 Schiffstypen und ein Handvoll Blumen zur Ankunft.
> 
> ...



Sign! Ich fand die Romulanischen Schiffe ja dann noch ganz ansehnlich, aber die Föderationsflotte mal richtig billig ....man hatte früher mit TNG , DS9 und Voyager wirklich schön gemachte Schiffe, das hier war gerade zu eine Beleidung!!Außerdem sitzt Riker angeblich in einem Flaggschiff, nicht mal das wird mal gezeigt....bzw soll eines dieser 0.815 Schiffe sein ?? Richtig enttäuschend! 

Ansonsten war die vorletzte Folge noch ganz gut insgesamt , die Letzte dann leider wieder mäh. Die Sache mit Picards ableben war schon doof gemacht, von jedem Trauerszenen und dann ätsch doch nicht tot. Man hätte ja auch einfach zeigen können wie er kurz vor dem Tot gerettet wird und dann z.b im Übergangzustand zu diesem Golem mit Data reden lassen können....das wäre weitaus weniger cheesie gewesen. Und was sollten das für komische Tentakeln sein die hinter dem Tor lauern? Das war auch so schlecht gemacht, lauert da etwa Dr. Octopus ?


----------



## BiJay (28. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*

Fand die Serie sehr gut. Das Gemecker hier kann ich nicht verstehen. Dass z.B. Data nicht weiterleben will, hat er doch in einer Szene Picard erklärt. Einige hier sind wirklich viel zu kleinlich.


----------



## Splatterpope (28. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*

Soll ja noch Menschen geben, die einen gewissen Anspruch hegen...

---

Nochmal zum Thema Raumschlachten:

YouTube


----------



## Mahoy (28. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*



der_petling schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wieviele derjenigen welche die Serie kake finden, diese scheinbar doch bis zum Schluss gesehen haben.



Ich verstehe, was du meinst, halte es aber für normal, wenn eine Serie weder so übermäßig gut, noch so übermäßig schlecht ist, dass man sich zwischen Begeisterung und Resignation klar entscheiden könnte.

Manche Serie bleiben doch häufig hinter ihren Möglichkeiten (bzw. den Erwartungen einzelner Zuschauer) zurück, haben aber eben auch Momente, bei denen einem das Herz aufgeht. Das wiegt um so schwerer, wenn es eine Serie ist, die man aufgrund ihres Themas mögen *will* und deshalb in der Hoffnung dabei bleibt, dass sie entweder noch komplett die Kurve kriegt oder zumindest den nächsten tollen Moment liefert.

Und gerade wenn es um ein großes, traditionsreiches Franchise geht, bleiben viele Zuschauer auch bei häufigen Enttäuschungen dabei - einfach nur, um die Serie als Teil des Stoffs mit "zur Kenntnis genommen" abhaken (und sich gegenüber anderen Fans fundiert auskotzen) zu können.


----------



## Wired (28. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*



der_petling schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wieviele derjenigen welche die Serie kake finden, diese scheinbar doch bis zum Schluss gesehen haben.
> Selbiges haben wir ja schon bei The Witcher erlebt.
> Warum tut man sich sowas an? Ist das eine Art innerer Zwang ?
> Aber gut, für einem Volk das im Urlaub um 5 aufsteht um ein Handtuch auf einer Sonnenliege zu platzieren scheint das normal zu sein.
> ...


_*Zustimm*_ nur was Ich zusätzlich auch nich verstehen kann is wenn es einem nich interessiert warum hinterlässt man dann noch extra einen Post, nur um den Postcounter zu pushen? Irgendwie sinnlos.

*@ Topic:
*Ich frage mich nur was in der Storyline der 2. Staffel passieren soll, am Ende der letzten Folge von der 1. Fallel gibts doch eigentlich garkeinen Cliffhänger oder hab ich was übersehen?!


----------



## Splatterpope (28. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*

Nun ja, theoretisch sollten sich alle auf die Rückkehr der Weltraumtentakel vorbereiten...


----------



## der_petling (28. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*

Wäre mal interessant wer sich da öfters rumtreibt von den Forum-Fehlerdetektiven......
Filmfehler | Filme anders sehen | DieSeher.de


----------



## Mephisto_xD (28. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*



der_petling schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wieviele derjenigen welche die Serie kake finden, diese scheinbar doch bis zum Schluss gesehen haben.
> Selbiges haben wir ja schon bei The Witcher erlebt.
> Warum tut man sich sowas an? Ist das eine Art innerer Zwang ?


Eher Hoffnung bis zum Schluss. Es gibt durchaus Serien, die zwischendrin den ein oder anderen Handlungsstrang vergeigen, aber dann beim großen Finale voll ins Schwarze treffen - TNG zum Beispiel. Und natürlich muss man als Fan der IP auch  wissen, wie es mit den Charakteren weitergeht, ob nun gut oder schlecht erzählt.

Wobei ich mir von einer potentiellen zweiten Staffel von Picard vermutlich nur noch die Wikipedia Zusammenfassung durchlesen würde.


----------



## stolpi (29. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Staffelfinale lässt Fans verwundert zurück [Spoiler]*

Ich freu mich einfach die alten Helden wieder sehen zu können, von daher ist mir die Story (fast) egal.


Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------

